# Rafting Fractions



## kayakingphotog (May 25, 2007)

Stay left at Frog Rock. Terminal strainer on right for swimmers. Rafts tend to flip at lower levels on flat rock in center and swimmers can be swept right into never never land. So beware. At these present higher flows you should be able to run left w/no problem. However scouting is always preferable if you have any doubt!


----------



## kayakingphotog (May 25, 2007)

House rock is scoutable on the right.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

The Fractions section is the more difficult stretch of Fractions/Frogrock. The Miracle mile is just that, one mile long, nonstop action. Not as big as Numbers, but easily capable of schooling the weaker paddlers or rafters. 

Frogrock’s call to infamy is the sieve rock in the right channel. It is an easy rapid, which has deadly consequences for a swimmer in the right channel. I believe it has the distinction of the most fatalities on the ark. The right channel is doable, just do not swim! 

House rock is not too difficult either, but it is intimidating to someone not familiar with it. The left line can be a big drop at high flows, but there is no telling what wood can be stuck in the left channel. It was clean the last two times I have run past there, but there is no guarantee that some huge strainer will not get stuck there tonight as it likes to collect wood. The right side run will most likely push you into the wall, but try to kiss the edge of the rock in the middle of the river and be carrying some forward speed and try not to get stuck in the boiling eddy sucking you back to the rock. It sounds worse then it is.

This all applies to the current high flow. At lower flows it is pretty easy water. The general notes stay the same.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

Luke and I put in at 5 1/2 and then met up and safety boated for a 9' R-3 crew in the Fractions the other evening. It was some good action for the little raft in their first mile. Not to difficult though and took out in the eddy immediately after Frog Rock rapid. Frog is run kinda down the center at these levels and not difficult. There is a large surge off the left rock dropping into the eddy, though.

I think House Rock is possibly best on the right. We didn't go that far, but the left is often notorious for some ugly mystery moves for kayakers. Guess you'll have to find out.

Basically, the high water makes much of the Ark easier than it is when it drops back down a little bit. The Nums at around 2500-2600 is the hardest IMO. I think the Fractions might be, too.

Cheers!


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Good information. I'll definitely try to scout if possible (sounds like it actually is). Is it private land or railroad land? If it's railroad land, then I assume it's like getting out at Zoom Flume - probably even a well worn path right next to a no tresspassing sign... LOL

Time wise, at these levels, any ideas from anyone on how long it would take from Railroad Bridge to Hecla, or is that insane? I am coming from Denver, so I like to maximize river time to drive time ratio. Brown's by itself is too short, running it twice wastes time shuttling, so I am looking for alternatives to lengthen my river time, and thus am considering the Fractions piece. I know I could put in at BV, but doesn't sound like there is that much between it and Fisherman's Bridge. Besides, I am also looking for something new to try. Starting at Fisherman's Bridge and going further isn't an option because of Stone Bridge. I could portage that I guess, but that's a lot of _work_! LOL


----------



## foulhooked1 (Mar 29, 2010)

5.5 to heckla should only be arround three or three and a half hours at this level add another 45 min down to stoney. go left at boat shoot in BV should be awesome called the silver bullet. green stripe launches you about 8 feet through the air. super fun! browns should be below 4000 by tomorrow, stone bridge should be ok with a heads down. otherwise its an easy portage. have fun great run


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

I'd allow for 1 hour (give or take 15min) to run from Fractions put in to BV Ballpark. From there you'll have at least 2 hours with no stops, more like 2.5hrs, until Hecla. In not running all the way to Stonebridge b/c of highwater, you'll miss Siedel's and Double Drop (aka twin falls), but you'll get to run some AWESOME waves/trains from BV until you get through the "Spillway" aka "Boat Chute." At this level you're looking at some really consistant and fast FUN current with some really great hits. The Spillway is like a rollercoaster drop at this rate, with your line being left center, straight down the tongue. Don't go anywhere near right, lots of rebar and scary stuff. If stonebridge is too high to run anyway, this isn't a bad exchange. Have fun!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Blade&Shaft said:


> The Spillway is like a rollercoaster drop at this rate, with your line being left center, straight down the tongue. Don't go anywhere near right, lots of rebar and scary stuff. If stonebridge is too high to run anyway, this isn't a bad exchange. Have fun!


The "spillway" as you call it is known as Silver Bullet, and I think you have the debris location backwards. I know the property owner on the river left above the drop and have examined it thouroughly at base flow. The right side boat chute is full of cobbels and has a small concrete ledge at the bottom, but has no debris in it...the left side where the old diversion dam was has many angular chunks of concrete with twisted pieces of rebar in it (not a place to swim). 

So just to be clear, the right side is cleaner at Silver Bullet.


----------



## fatbob (Apr 11, 2008)

river right of house rock is private land. i don't know of a strainer currently on the to the right of house rock, unless it really really recently got dere. (at pretty low flow theres one on da left..no worries now). run left at high water!


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

foulhooked1 said:


> ...green stripe launches you about 8 feet through the air. super fun! browns should be below 4000 by tomorrow, stone bridge should be ok with a heads down. otherwise its an easy portage. have fun great run


I hope not! That would be pretty amazing to see a 14' oar rig launched 8' into the air!  Heads down under Stone bridge in a kayak, or a raft? It was pretty low clearance at 2,200 cfs when I ran it two weeks ago. I have a flip seat and oar towers to worry about as well.

What's Seidel's like at 4,000-ish cfs? What's the line there in a raft? You have me thinking twice about my plan. If I can get even just the raft under stone bridge (line it through?), it would be worth it for the chance to run Twin Falls.  I don't see it as an easy portage in my case if the raft has to come out of the water. oars, frame, cooler, etc all has to come off to make it light enough to carry up and around.



Blade&Shaft said:


> ...you'll miss Siedel's and Double Drop (aka twin falls)...


I know, that's a bummer. Twin Falls is one of my favorite rapids. I am just not a fan of lugging my heavy-ass raft up river banks. Maybe I should delegate that to my buddies.... LOL

The times you guys have given are just about right. Now I have to decide - Fractions to hecla, BV to Stoney, Fractions to Stoney... Will make the final decision when I see the flows in the morning, but something in the 4 1/2 hours range would be perfect!

As I recall, Stone Bridge is a very short hike from the parking loat anyway. I suppose we could take the frame off, portage it around or just take it to the take out, then float on down to the take out with the rest. That assumes the boat itself will go under the bridge.


----------



## foulhooked1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sidels flushes a little after 3 grand. the hole is softer (not as sticky/re-circy. Left is probably your easiest line. At this level you almost have to try (surf reflector into the hole) to hit the meat. Start cener right, bust through the left reflector up high where it is soft, and hug the left bank. Right line is a little trickier, although the line is the same, essentialy, as lower levels. Use the water to help you swing from bow left. Pulling as you make the first drop the water will turn you back down stream. Push past the hole. piece of cake. As far as Stoney, you probably cant make it in an oar frame, but you can de-rig and portage to the take out is only 100 yrds down stream. dont cheat yourself by missing some of the best waves on the river. The Silver bullet in BV is awesome, one of my favorite features on this section.You dont get thrown up in the air you get thrown out into it. You will love it. you will know what I mean when you see it. I agree with blade&shaft that you should avoid the right side. In addition to the rebar there is also a big re-circ hole at the bottom. I think there is still a sign that says "DANGER BOAT CHUTE STAY RIGHT!" or something. Ignore this sign or proceed over good judgment. FYI not recomended to run "Big Drop" meat in an oar frame at any level especially highwater (dental bills). Also canyon doors is really crunchy so dont gut it or you may swim pinball. I would recomend doing the whole thing from RR bridge (5.5) to Stoney. Sounds great!


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

at these levels, as i recall, "screen door" appears and can be surprisingly grabby if you aren't looking for it.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

I think we're going to do Railroad Bridge to Hecla. We have Rockies tickets tommorrow night, and I think they may be behind home plate...

Thanls for all the info. I'm looking forward to it. I leave for vacation on Sunday, so by the time I get back, it will probably be nothing but a tmae little float trip (relatively speaking of course)...


----------

